# Casper And Leanna 2nd Clutch



## Cassidy (Jan 30, 2011)

*Im soo happy to be writting this  
This is Casper (Daddy)








This is Leanna (Mama)









This is rexx and Dinosaur (R.I.P) (there chicks)







-Rexx







-Dinosaur (r.i.p) i was holding her up so you could see her beautiful markings)*

*Important dates!
1-28-11 First egg is laid
1-30-11 Second egg is laid*


----------



## Cassidy (Jan 30, 2011)

Leanna and casper being protective


















Now the eggs
1/28/11

















1-30-11


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! You do want to put more bedding down to increase hatch success. You want at least 3 inches of pine (kiln dried) or preferably aspen bedding on the bottom of the nest box. This will decrease the risk of cracks in the eggs and keep humidity up along with keeping the eggs warm so they don't quickly die from being chilled. It also prevents splayed legs in chicks.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohhhhh cinnamon pearl my fav mutation  everyone looks gorgeous. Good luck with them


----------



## Cassidy (Jan 30, 2011)

Cheryl said:


> Congrats! You do want to put more bedding down to increase hatch success. You want at least 3 inches of pine (kiln dried) or preferably aspen bedding on the bottom of the nest box. This will decrease the risk of cracks in the eggs and keep humidity up along with keeping the eggs warm so they don't quickly die from being chilled. It also prevents splayed legs in chicks.


Yes i know  I will add more bedding next time the birds are out of the nest box  the only reason there is so little is because she kicked it all out xD


xoxsarahxox said:


> Ohhhhh cinnamon pearl my fav mutation  everyone looks gorgeous. Good luck with them


Thank you


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Cheryl. Also there is no need for the tissue in the box, it is not as insular as bedding in holding heat. The chicks can chew on it as they get older and get impacted.

Daddy bird is a Gorgeous bird, and mom is a normal pearl.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all so cute


----------



## babydoll101 (Jul 17, 2010)

They are cute!! Congrats and keep up the good work. Love watching the updates


----------



## Cassidy (Jan 30, 2011)

srtiels said:


> I agree with Cheryl. Also there is no need for the tissue in the box, it is not as insular as bedding in holding heat. The chicks can chew on it as they get older and get impacted.
> 
> Daddy bird is a Gorgeous bird, and mom is a normal pearl.


The tisscue was just to incourage nesting behavior it gets removed before the chicks hatch 


lperry82 said:


> They are all so cute


thank you


babydoll101 said:


> They are cute!! Congrats and keep up the good work. Love watching the updates


Thank you


----------

